# Suche jemanden zum Werben.



## DenOne (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute, wie oben beschrieben suche ich jemanden den ich Werben kann!

Viel gibt es nicht zu sagen, welcher Server ist mir relativ egal, wobei ich gern den Server Blackmoore und Fraktion Allianz spielen würde 

Desweiteren wäre auf diesem Server Gold und alles andere vorhanden 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du dann auch Ts hättest und Lust darauf hättest, mehrere chars auf 85-90 in den 3 Monaten sind ohne Probleme 6 Chars möglich 

Sollte es noch i.welche Fragen geben fragt unter dem Beitrag.

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand melden würde der auch Lust hat mit werben zu Zocken 

Btw, die erweiterung bis MoP würde ich spendieren und somit auch nen kostenlosen Monat 

Ich bin immer mittags von ca 16 uhr - 23 uhr online


----------

